# Is it too late for spaying?



## ninjabunnieshya (May 12, 2011)

When I got my first bunny Lucy 3 years ago and my other bunny Abby 2 years ago, I thought I was all brushed up on the subject. I bought 4 rabbit books and they all said to get does spayed because they will be healthier that way. I told my parents that and they said it was "unnecessary" and "too expensive". I didn't push it because I thought that the chance of cancer was not as high as it really is. I was exploring several rabbit sites today that all said that cancer and other problems have an extremely high chance of occurring in unspayed females. They also said that rabbits should be young when they're spayed.

I'm so scared. My Abby is 2 years old, and she isn't spayed. Lucy is 4 and she's not spayed either. I'm already looking up rabbit-savvy vets in the Los Angeles area where I live, but I have no idea what to ask them to do for my bunnies. Neither of them have been to a vet before, and I don't know what breed they are, but I am pretty sure they are dwarf rabbits.

*Short version*: I have two female rabbits; one is 2 and the other is 4. They are not spayed. I am worried about health risks. Help, please?


----------



## plasticbunny (May 12, 2011)

Relax, you still have time. You should avoid spaying beyond 6 years old, and risks may increase the closer they get to that age, but they sound like perfect candidates.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 12, 2011)

As long as they are healthy, spaying should not be a huge issue. It would be a good idea to get blood work done to make sure they are healthy before surgery and the vet should want to do an exam before as well. They are always risks to surgery, however these risks can be lessened if you get a check up and blood work done before the surgery. 
Make sure the vet you use is rabbit savvy. Rabbits are different than a cat or dog, so do have different needs when is comes to surgery. One important thing is to not fast your rabbit. Fasting is to prevent the animal from vomiting and chocking on it, rabbits cannot vomit, so this is not a risk. Make sure your rabbits have food before and right after surgery to keep the gut moving. It is also good for you to know some basic rabbit medical stuff so you can see if the vet is rabbit savvy as not all who advertise they are good with rabbits really are. 

2 and 4 years old and still on the younger side when it comes to rabbits. A rabbit can live into their teens, so they could still have 8-10 years left.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 12, 2011)

No worries to spay neuter your buns although they are not youngsters; we spay neuter all incoming buns at our shelter without issue;wedo not even know the ages of 'strays'; safety depends on the experience of the vet doing the procedure



http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/spay-neuter.html#age

http://rabbit.org/faq/sections/vet.html

I don't think this list is current :?but might help somewhat .. you can always make a separate post asking for good LA vets ( In the Rabbit Onlinesection of the forum)


http://www.rabbit.org/vets/vets_losangeles.html


----------



## missyscove (May 12, 2011)

They definitely aren't too old to be spayed! I'm from Los Angeles (I go to college in upstate NY). I worked at Studio City Animal Hospital and they have several rabbit-savvy vets, but they can be pretty pricey. I also volunteered with Clinico spay and neuter which is located at the East Valley Animal Shelter and while they were just opening when I was volunteering, my understanding was that they would also be able to do rabbits. Their prices are definitely affordable and you might consider calling there and asking as well.

On another note, if you post pictures in our rabbitry section we might be able to help you figure out what breed they are.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 12, 2011)

I totally agree that they are not too old. Make sure the vet gives you pain medication for them. If rabbits are in pain they will not eat.


----------



## ninjabunnieshya (May 12, 2011)

Thank you all, you've calmed me down a bit, haha.  Now I've got to convince my parents to talk to a rabbit vet.

The main thing my parents and I are worried about is getting them to the vet. Lucy gets scared sometimes, but Abby gets frightened SO easily. I can't pick her up because she gets so scared. (She's very attached to Lucy, and I think she sees Lucy as the one that "raised" her, so she doesn't like me that much. She doesn't bite, though.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 12, 2011)

You could keep them together and have them done at the same time--that way they wouldn't be separated.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 12, 2011)

You could keep them together and have them done at the same time--that way they wouldn't be separated.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 13, 2011)

We are pretty sure our Frida was older than 4 when we got her, and she was spayed right before we got her (at the shelter). You are not too late.


----------



## Flick (May 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/FastUpOnRabbitCare

I just uploaded a video showing an experienced rabbit vet spaying my Stella and I compare a healthy uterus with my Honey's cancerous uterus. It's not as gruesome as some CSI television shows. Very little blood. But, it does make a good case for spaying rabbits whether they're with a male or not. 

Spoiler alert: Both Stella and Honey recovered and are doing great, now. If you watch to the end, you see Honey "gallumphing".


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 13, 2011)

The oldest rabbit I have had spayed was 5 years old and she did great! As long as the rabbits are healthy, there shouldn't be be any problem. Cancer in a bunny can be a horrible, painful death. I hope you can convince your parents to have them spayed.

Flick - that's your bunny? I watched this video before I even saw your post. Awesome!!!


----------



## Flick (May 13, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote*


> Flick - that's your bunny? I watched this video before I even saw your post. Awesome!!!


Thank you. I really hope it helps to educate the public about rabbit health care.


Yes, Stella is mine. She's bonded with Parker (Ear Mites and Radiography videos). Skyler (DIY: Nail Clipping) is also mine as is Honey. Pixel (avatar picture) was my first rabbit. She's the one who nudged me into making these videos.


----------



## ninjabunnieshya (May 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the great advice, guys! 

In the past couple of days, I've decided to do my homework/internet browsing while sitting on my deck-balcony-thingy outside my room where my bunnies live. I don't let them out during the day because of hawks, and I don't let them out at night because of owls (an owl got my brother's tortoise, and we've been extremely cautious about the whole birds of prey thing since). But at early evening (around when I get home from school), I've let them out for a run-around for more time than I usually do. They are SO much happier. I think Abby's warming up to me a little (she's sniffing and nudging me, standing up and looking at me), so I think I might have a shot at being able to take her to a rabbit vet in a few months without her flipping out.

My mom has gotten the picture about spaying, so she's going to help me look for a rabbit vet. Things are looking up for my bunnies!


----------

